# is wearing animal fur legal?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

would never ever in a million years wear real animal fur, but i'd just like to know whether it's legal or not? thought i'd ask in this section because it's mostly exotic animal fur.


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes it's legal.
I can't think of a country where it isn't. I'm guessing that if a country banned fur they would also have to ban leather since it is technically the skin of an animal.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Yes it's legal.
> I can't think of a country where it isn't. I'm guessing that if a country banned fur they would also have to ban leather since it is technically the skin of an animal.


such a shame.

i wouldn't really mind if it was leather couches because you can barely walk around town with your big leather couch flaunting it about like you've just gotten your hair dyed or a new piercing or whatever.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> i wouldn't really mind if it was leather couches because you can barely walk around town with your big leather couch flaunting it about like you've just gotten your hair dyed or a new piercing or whatever.


run that by me one more time... a leather jacket is showing off but a leather couch isnt?

more death in a couch than a jacket :whistling2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> run that by me one more time... a leather jacket is showing off but a leather couch isnt?
> 
> more death in a couch than a jacket :whistling2:


The thing I see worse with fur is the waste at least with leather you get the meat, no one eats fox/ferret burgers


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure if they're ever farmed but we eat rabbits, good source of fur there at least.
I don't mind wearing the use of any animal hide or fur for clothing as long as it comes from a sensible source i.e. that animal is already being used for meat and other more important products. No reason to then waste the byproduct that is the skin.
But killing an animal just for it's hide is cruel in my opinion. If you're taking an animals life, do it for the right reasons, and not for vanity alone.
I'd be interested in seeing more modern, sensible fur products; if nothing else, I'm sure it would be great in winter!

Making it illegal now is kinda pointless when it is already illegal to farm for fur, because then you're needlessly upsetting things. Some people wear vintage fur for historical recreations or acting or that sort of thing. How is penalising someone for wearing a century old stole gonna solve anything? The issue is the cruelty to animals, and wearing fur is not inherently cruel. And as said, it would confuse the leather issue because it's the same thing. It does irk me when leather wallets are fine, then people whine about fur covered clothing items, like there's a difference.
I find it odd how some people still get a bit funny about fur wearing in this country, even if it was from a good source, when I've never heard a complaint about what Inuits wear...
My posts tend to get a bit long don't they?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Not sure if they're ever farmed but we eat rabbits, good source of fur there at least.
> I don't mind wearing the use of any animal hide or fur for clothing as long as it comes from a sensible source i.e. that animal is already being used for meat and other more important products. No reason to then waste the byproduct that is the skin.
> But killing an animal just for it's hide is cruel in my opinion. If you're taking an animals life, do it for the right reasons, and not for vanity alone.
> I'd be interested in seeing more modern, sensible fur products; if nothing else, I'm sure it would be great in winter!
> ...


Long but logical and 100% agree


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Not sure if they're ever farmed but we eat rabbits, good source of fur there at least.


Some people do farm their own rabbits- more so in America than here but we have considered doing it, just to have a better connection with our food. The fur can be used for padding clothing and other things.

Like someone else said, I have no problem with leather being used from cows that die for meat anyway but I think killing animals such as Arctic foxes for their pelt is just.. barbaric and unnecessary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I own leather shoes, belts, etc. I'd be a hypocrite if I were to refuse fur...


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Moony14 said:


> Some people do farm their own rabbits- more so in America than here but we have considered doing it, just to have a better connection with our food. The fur can be used for padding clothing and other things.
> 
> Like someone else said, I have no problem with leather being used from cows that die for meat anyway but I think killing animals such as Arctic foxes for their pelt is just.. barbaric and unnecessary. what i tried to say. :whistling2:


totally agree with this.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

It has actually been criminalised here now since 2012. You should perform a citizens arrest on anyone you see wearing fur and call the police (on the non emergency number)


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

lisadew24 said:


> The thing I see worse with fur is the waste at least with leather you get the meat, no one eats fox/ferret burgers


Actually they use the bodies in allot of cases in dog food. I would have preferred the mystery stay in mystery meat but nope, a fur farmer told me when I was asked so I should not have asked. 

I personally don't wear fur nor like the idea of it as I have pet foxes and to me it would be like walking around wearing the family dog. I don't have a pet cow though so my leather sofa's are safe which I am aware is totally a double standard. 

-Elina


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Possibly about to sound stupid :whistling2:


I always thought it was illegal to wear endangered species fur? for example when Pete Burns with in BB - did he not have a jacket or two seized? 


I wear leather but I don't know if I could wear real fur, which yes many people pounce on as being hypocritical but it's just my personal comfort level.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tanzer said:


> Possibly about to sound stupid :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I always thought it was illegal to wear endangered species fur? for example when Pete Burns with in BB - did he not have a jacket or two seized?
> ...


I don't think it's illegal to wear endangered animal fur, in so much as I think it's illegal to possess or trade in any kind of products from endangered species whatsoever. Brings to mind a friend of mine in Finland I think? Collects various skulls, particularly many canids, but can't get hold of a wolf skull due to it;s protected status. Never seen any on eBay myself either.
At the very least I think such trade is only ever allowed if highly regulated or licensed somehow.


----------



## Stephan Grundy (Jan 28, 2013)

Zerox Z21 said:


> I don't think it's illegal to wear endangered animal fur, in so much as I think it's illegal to possess or trade in any kind of products from endangered species whatsoever. Brings to mind a friend of mine in Finland I think? Collects various skulls, particularly many canids, but can't get hold of a wolf skull due to it;s protected status. Never seen any on eBay myself either.
> At the very least I think such trade is only ever allowed if highly regulated or licensed somehow.


 Surprised by that, as it's legal to sell wolfskins in Finland - mostly brought in from Russia, I believe, but still...

I believe there are a number of species regarding which no trade whatsoever is allowed by international agreement, but I also *think* that this may not apply to antiques: if you inherited a tiger-skin rug from your great-grandfather's days in India, I *think* you can sell it, providing you have proof of its origin and age (favourite would probably be the page in the will saying, "I leave the rug I made out of the tiger I shot near Delhi in 1878 to my great-grandchild, X"). But I'm not certain on this, so please don't go selling off great-granddad's tiger without checking first, just on my impression!
There are also a number of species in which trade, importation, etc. is permitted, but requires a CITES permit to prove that the item was legally obtained. E.g., if you shoot a black bear (with a permit, etc.) in Newfoundland, and want to stuff it and ship it home to Ireland, your guide must fill out the CITES paperwork in order for you to do so legally (if you also want to bring the meat home, given that not doing so would be a terrible waste and shame on you for trophy-hunting, you have to have the animal checked out and certified as healthy by a vet before shipping. If you are not aware of this requirement and bring it back with you anyway, it will be kept in the employee food freezer in Shannon Airport for a week - go figure the health & safety logic there! - then shipped back to your mother in Texas, who may or may not be entirely thrilled to have her freezer unexpectedly filled with bear meat. Does this sound like the voice of experience to you?).


----------

